# New Label



## SPowers (Oct 12, 2020)

My daughter created and made my new label which I'm totally psyched about and have gotten some really nice reviews on. Tell me what you think - I appreciate any and all feedback.


----------



## blucrsr (Oct 13, 2020)

I think the label looks amazing.  Your first picture with all of the soaps would definitely make me stop by and check out what you're selling!


----------



## Megan (Oct 13, 2020)

These look amazing! Eye catching and professional.


----------



## sarahmarah (Oct 13, 2020)

That’s solid graphic design. Very nice!


----------



## SPowers (Oct 13, 2020)

Thanks... I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## TheGecko (Oct 13, 2020)

I think they look great.  But if you're in the US you need to put the weight of the product on the front label in Imperial and Metric ie 4oz (114g) or 4 oz/114 g


----------



## SPowers (Oct 13, 2020)

TheGecko said:


> I think they look great.  But if you're in the US you need to put the weight of the product on the front label in Imperial and Metric ie 4oz (114g) or 4 oz/114 g



I'm not in the U.S. and currently the weight is on the back with the ingredients.  At this point the label is still a 'work in progress' as I work through this process.  In Canadian terms, the label isn't yet 100% but Im not selling yet and probably won't be totally ready to go for several months.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 13, 2020)

I really like the label, but no matter which country you are in I feel you need the weight on the front. Also, are you only going to make and sell lard soap? That does limit your market. Just a thought... I never liked limiting my market when selling, but again that is me.


----------



## SPowers (Oct 13, 2020)

I know that about the weight and that will be fixed.  With regard to the lard, it is in 99% of my soaps and going forward I'm changing recipes as necessary to include lard to some degree.   I am really just trying to keep it simple for me... I'm an old gal, doing this for the love of the process.  Any sales are just to offset some costs.  I don't really have any illusions that this will take off and actually make me money!  Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## peachymoon (Oct 13, 2020)

I love the name and the look! It's very professional.


----------



## Treats Soapworks (Oct 13, 2020)

SPowers said:


> My daughter created and made my new label which I'm totally psyched about and have gotten some really nice reviews on. Tell me what you think - I appreciate any and all feedback.


You also have to have the ingredients on the label somewhere. Someone else mentioned the weight, you can look on USDA website for labeling requirements or Brambleberry has some good info as well.


----------



## SPowers (Oct 13, 2020)

The ingredients are on the back.  I'm in Canada so following the label requiremets of Health Canada.


----------



## Treats Soapworks (Oct 16, 2020)

OK, was not criticising just trying to be helpful


----------



## SPowers (Oct 16, 2020)

Treats Soapworks said:


> OK, was not criticising just trying to be helpful



I totally realize that... you had no way of knowing where I lived.  I appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Treats Soapworks (Oct 16, 2020)

I forgot to say how amazing your label looks!!


----------



## SPowers (Oct 16, 2020)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 16, 2020)

I love your new labels' They are eye catching' intriguing' makes me want to buy one. Love your Brand Name too.  fantastic. Im gonna take a second look.


----------



## SPowers (Oct 16, 2020)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I love your new labels' They are eye catching' intriguing' makes me want to buy one. Love your Brand Name too.  fantastic. Im gonna take a second look.



That's so nice of you to say... thank you.  Nice to have a talented daughter!


----------



## gardengeek (Oct 16, 2020)

I love them! She did a great job!


----------



## SPowers (Oct 16, 2020)

I'm am passing on all these lovely affirmations.  Thanks!


----------



## KimW (Oct 16, 2020)

She did a fantastic job on that label!  I love the pig...just sayin' - love the little piggy.  Nicely done.


----------



## SPowers (Oct 16, 2020)

I wanted to call my business Three Little Piggies but she talked me out of it!    Thanks,


----------



## GemstonePony (Oct 16, 2020)

I can't remember if I already mentioned, but I love the label! The piggy is adorable, and the whole picture is very professional. Lard-only might limit your market, but I think it helps the integrity of your brand, and your soaps are really beautiful!


----------



## SPowers (Oct 16, 2020)

GemstonePony said:


> I can't remember if I already mentioned, but I love the label! The piggy is adorable, and the whole picture is very professional. Lard-only might limit your market, but I think it helps the integrity of your brand, and your soaps are really beautiful!



Thanks so much!  I'm not claiming to make just lard soaps but my 'signature' recipe (as it were) has a high percentage of lard.


----------

